
PayPal Test Program Will Let Home Depot Shoppers Pay at Checkout - wheels
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-06/paypal-will-let-home-depot-shoppers-use-system-at-point-of-sale.html
======
a_a_r_o_n
Someone should show Home Depot the recently destroyed violin, at PayPal's
direction in lieu of return.

How _do_ you destroy a circular saw, anyway?

